# Anna's turn, Trips!(Pics added)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well since I went to a show and was gone most of the day Anna decided to get ready. lol Ligs are gone or really really loose and her udder has filled up. No pics since I didn't bring my camera to the barn. Will get some when I go later to check on her. I really hope she stops dragging this out! :GAAH:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anna's turn, Kids Soon?*

I hope she goes soon for you! :girl: :girl: Good luck! And I can't wait to see pics! :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna's turn, Kids Soon?*

She sounds ready!! Can't wait for PICCIES!!! :clap:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Anna's turn, Kids Soon?*

How many days is she? Looking forward to pictures. Hope she doesn't make you wait.
*Thinking* *PINK*









_*Suellen*_


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna's turn, Kids Soon?*

Nothing, :sigh: . She was breathing hard and ligs are really gone. I am soooo tired I am going to get some sleep. :ZZZ:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Anna's turn, Kids Soon?*

Isn't this a little early? Hope she has an easy delivery and :girl: :girl: ! Good luck!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna's turn, Kids Soon?*

She has two due dates. The 31st of may, which would make her really late, or the 14th of June.

(I think I put the 16th in my countdown thingy  :roll: )


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna's turn, Kids Soon?*

Well, she sounds like she's definatly ready to get "rid of her load"!! Her due date....is that to 145 or 150?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Anna's turn, Kids Soon?*

Just checking in on Anna. How's she doing?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna's turn, Kids Soon?*

I hope she goes soon for you, although, they never give you what you want :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna's turn, Trips!*

:girl: :boy: :boy: ! Yay! :leap: The girl was first around 4:35pm and then the boys came one after the other at 5:20. Everything went fine. Oh and one of the boys has blue eyes. Pics will come after I wash up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna's turn, Trips!*

oh thats awesome Ashley! Congratulations


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna's turn, Trips!*

These are my first born kids that will have my herd name! 

Ok here are the pics:

All Three:

















First Born(Girl) Sugar:









Second Born(still needs name):









Third born(Blue eyed so I named him Blue):


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they are all so different! Congratulations they are adorable.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks!

I am so tired! First helping out/learning at a show and then staying up most of the night to watch Anna. :ZZZ: 

I am soooo happy she gave me a girl! :dance: 

She also did this in the middle of a party the guy at the barn was throwing. Talk about annoying people asking me questions while I was trying to take care of Anna. :roll: I wouldn't normally be that annoyed but I was hot(it was 96F here), sweaty and blood/poo covered. I didn't feel like entertaining. Thankfully they didn't come down to the barn till after she was done.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWW.... They are all so cute!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh wow, pretty kids! They are so different, aren't they sweet! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks! I will try to get some better pictures of them tomorrow. I was too hot and tired today. I did managed to get video of Anna giving birth to Sugar.

So now my baby count for this year(so far) is :boy: :boy: :boy: :girl: :girl: :girl: :wahoo:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well congrats!!! I personally love the second borns coloring. :wink: But they're all beautiful! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Ashley!! Beautiful babies are ALWAYS expected from beautiful mommies!! Happy to hear of a healthy birth too. :stars:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

congratulations they are so cute :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol I didn't realize how big Spice was until I stood her up next to Anna's trips! Man she really is big for a girl! :shocked:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the babies!!! They are all so cute! I am glad that it was an easy birth for her and give her a cookie for me!

Allison


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow- they are really spectacularly colored- I especially like the tri-colored boy but that doeling is sweet. Congratulations.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I love them!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!!! What CUTIES!!!!!! I love them!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats!
OH I like Sugar, and of course am a sucker for a blue eyed boy!  
Planning to keep any of them?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am pretty sure I am keeping the girl but the boys need to go. I have too many bucks as it is. lol 

Too bad the girl didn't get blue eyes!

Oh and the other boy looks like he might have a little blue in his eyes, not positive.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They're beautiful!!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS!* They are adorable.

:stars: :stars: :stars:

Suellen


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Are you going to call them

Sugar, spice, everything nice! :slapfloor:


----------

